# Internet explorer says "Navigation to the webpage was Canceled"



## frolov (Jan 21, 2007)

When i open IE7 or go to any other website it says that "navigation to the web page was canceled" When Explorer is just opened it "Connects" for ever. Firefox works. please help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Download Hijack This:

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download3155.html

Save to a folder, NOT TO DESKTOP.

Scan system and post a scan log.


----------



## frolov (Jan 21, 2007)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:46:32 PM, on 5/11/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16441)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\Program Files\Scansoft\PaperPort\pptd40nt.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Iomega\DriveIcons\ImgIcon.exe
C:\Program Files\Support.com\bin\tgcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD SE\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\InetCntrl\InetCntrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Digidesign\Drivers\MMERefresh.exe
C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperWorkstation\DKService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Iomega\System32\ActivityDisk.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lkcitdl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lkads.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lktsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony\Shared Plug-Ins\Media Manager\MSSQL$SONY_MEDIAMGR\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony Corporation\Picture Package\Picture Package Menu\SonyTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Scansoft\PaperPort\SmartUI\SmartUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\National Instruments\Shared\Security\nidmsrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nisvcloc.exe
C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.0\program\soffice.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.0\program\soffice.BIN
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\AdvTools\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\BRMFRSMG.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DllHost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\RealOneMessageCenter.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
D:\asd;flkj\hijackthis_sfx\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://google.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Windows Internet Explorer provided by Yahoo!
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: CNavExtBho Class - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: Bsecure Popup Blocker - {E0019445-4C1F-414D-A70E-AD80F231C584} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\InetCntrl\PopupKil\BsafeBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Bsecure Popup Blocker - {E0019445-4C1F-414D-A70E-AD80F231C584} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\InetCntrl\PopupKil\BsafeBHO.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PaperPort PTD] C:\Program Files\Scansoft\PaperPort\pptd40nt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IndexSearch] C:\Program Files\Scansoft\PaperPort\IndexSearch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Advanced Tools Check] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\AdvTools\ADVCHK.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DigidesignMMERefresh] C:\Program Files\Digidesign\Drivers\MMERefresh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iomega Startup Options] C:\Program Files\Iomega\Common\ImgStart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iomega Drive Icons] C:\Program Files\Iomega\DriveIcons\ImgIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [tgcmd] "C:\Program Files\Support.com\bin\tgcmd.exe" /server /startmonitor /deaf
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD SE\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [googletalk] C:\Program Files\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe /autostart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InetCntrl] C:\WINDOWS\system32\InetCntrl\InetCntrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Startup: OpenOffice.org 2.0.lnk = C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.0\program\quickstart.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Synchronizer.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AdobeCollabSync.exe
O4 - Global Startup: InterVideo WinCinema Manager.lnk = C:\RECYCLER\NPROTECT\00077581.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Picture Package Menu.lnk = C:\Program Files\Sony Corporation\Picture Package\Picture Package Menu\SonyTray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: SmartUI.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Broken Internet access because of LSP provider 'inetcntrl0007.dll' missing
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {238F6F83-B8B4-11CF-8771-00A024541EE3} (Citrix ICA Client) - http://a516.g.akamai.net/f/516/25175/7d/runaware.download.akamai.com/25175/citrix/wficat-no-eula.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1140742138718
O16 - DPF: {CAFECAFE-0013-0001-0022-ABCDEFABCDEF} (JInitiator 1.3.1.22) - http://esis-app3.mesd.k12.or.us:7777/forms/jinitiator/jinit.exe
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Digidesign MME Refresh Service (DigiRefresh) - Digidesign, A Division of Avid Technology, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Digidesign\Drivers\MMERefresh.exe
O23 - Service: Diskeeper - Executive Software International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperWorkstation\DKService.exe
O23 - Service: Iomega Activity Disk2 - Iomega Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Iomega\System32\ActivityDisk.exe
O23 - Service: IomegaAccess - Iomega Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\IomegaAccess.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Lookout Citadel Server (LkCitadelServer) - National Instruments, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lkcitdl.exe
O23 - Service: National Instruments PSP Server Locator (lkClassAds) - National Instruments, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lkads.exe
O23 - Service: National Instruments Time Synchronization (lkTimeSync) - National Instruments, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lktsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: National Instruments Domain Service (NIDomainService) - National Instruments, Inc. - C:\Program Files\National Instruments\Shared\Security\nidmsrv.exe
O23 - Service: NI Service Locator (niSvcLoc) - National Instruments Corp. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nisvcloc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Unerase Protection (NProtectService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\AdvTools\NPROTECT.EXE
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
O23 - Service: ZipToA - Iomega Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZipToA.exe


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I completely missed your post. Let me see who I can find to look at this.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Download *AVG Anti-Spyware* from *HERE* and save that file to your desktop. Note for AVG Free anti-virus users, this is not the same program that you already have.

When the trial period expires it becomes feature-limited freeware but is still worth keeping as a good on-demand scanner.


Once you have downloaded AVG Anti-Spyware, locate the icon on the desktop and double click it to launch the set up program.
Once the setup is complete you will need run AVG Anti-Spyware and update the definition files.
On the main screen select the icon "*Update*" then select the "*Update now*" link.
Next select the "*Start Update*" button. The update will start and a progress bar will show the updates being installed.

Once the update has completed, select the "*Scanner*" icon at the top of the screen, then select the "*Settings*" tab.
Once in the Settings screen click on "*Recommended actions*" and then select "*Quarantine*".
Under "*Reports*"
Select "*Automatically generate report after every scan*"
Un-Select "*Only if threats were found*"

Close AVG Anti-Spyware. Do Not run a scan just yet, we will run it in safe mode.
Reboot your computer into *Safe Mode*. You can do this by restarting your computer and continually tapping the *F8* key until a menu appears. Use your up arrow key to highlight *Safe Mode* then hit enter.

*IMPORTANT:* Do not open any other windows or programs while AVG Anti-Spyware is scanning as it may interfere with the scanning process:

Launch AVG Anti-Spyware by double clicking the icon on your desktop.
Select the "*Scanner*" icon at the top and then the "*Scan*" tab then click on "*Complete System Scan*".
AVG will now begin the scanning process. Please be patient as this may take a little time.
*Once the scan is complete, do the following:*
If you have any infections you will be prompted. Then select "*Apply all actions.*"
Next select the "*Reports*" icon at the top.
Select the "*Save report as*" button in the lower left-hand of the screen and save it to a text file on your system (make sure to remember where you saved that file. This is important).
Close AVG Anti-Spyware and reboot your system back into Normal Mode.

Please go *HERE* to run Panda's ActiveScan
You need to use IE to run this scan
Once you are on the Panda site click the *Scan your PC* button
A new window will open...click the *Check Now* button
Enter your *Country*
Enter your *State/Province*
Enter your *e-mail address* and click *send*
Select either *Home User* or *Company*
Click the big *Scan Now* button
If it wants to install an ActiveX component allow it
It will start downloading the files it requires for the scan (Note: It may take a couple of minutes)
When download is complete, click on *My Computer* to start the scan
When the scan completes, if anything malicious is detected, click the *See Report* button, *then Save Report* and save it to a convenient location. Post the contents of the ActiveScan report

*Come back here and post a new HijackThis log along with the logs from the AVG and Panda scans.*


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Thanks Karen


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're welcome.


----------



## frolov (Jan 21, 2007)

I cant open IE so can i run the scan in Firefox?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You can for AVG-AS but not for Panda. Please proceed with AVG-AS only.


----------



## frolov (Jan 21, 2007)

Finished the AVG-AS scan


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please post the report.


----------



## frolov (Jan 21, 2007)

Here is the report. It is long. Very long


----------



## frolov (Jan 21, 2007)

Sorry I forgot to past the report. To past it I will need to make a total of 7 posts to fit all of it in. what should i do?


----------



## frolov (Jan 21, 2007)

The report is more than 3000000 characters and you could only post 30000 characters   
Which means 123 posts if I calculated that right!!!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

There are probably a lot of cookies. If you can cut out anything that says cookies and have file names that have a .txt file extension and just post anything else, that would be good. Usually anything other than cookies come at the beginning or the end of the report.

You can upload it as an attachment if it's still too long.


----------



## frolov (Jan 21, 2007)

I tried attaching the whole report but it was still too long so what I did was for each cookie I deleted everything except the first and the second and also one cookie that was in the C drive. There were not many in the C drive. most of it was in :mozilla. Don't know if that helps. Thanks.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Go to *Start *- *Run *- type in *cmd *and click OK.

At the command prompt type in:

*netsh winsock reset catalog*

Press enter.

then type in:

*netsh int ip reset resetlog.txt*

Press enter.

Let me know if that fixes the IE problem.


----------



## frolov (Jan 21, 2007)

After I restarted the computer BeSafe (internet protection program) said that part of it was deleted illegally and was replaced. IE Still doesn't work, just try's to connect for ever.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Disable Zone Alarm via msconfig (turn on the XP firewall when doing this) and reboot and then see if IE will work.


----------



## frolov (Jan 21, 2007)

How do you disable using msconfig?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Go to *Start *- *Run *- type in *msconfig *- click OK and click on the startup tab. Then uncheck it there and reboot. Go to the Security Centre and turn on the XP firewall.


----------



## frolov (Jan 21, 2007)

I disabled Zone alarm and then reinstalled IE. And it works!!! Thank you so much, espesially Cookiegal!!!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Now that you can open IE, please run the Panda scan and post the results.


----------

